# Smallest cage size for a Netherland Dwarf



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok so we are moving and where going to change storms cage in advanced.

Well we desided to get into the new place then see how it would fit. But I was thinking mabye I should get some measure ments before we moved just in case I had to change it.

Storm is a 2 1/2 pound netherland dwarf

So my NIC panels are 14 inches square

Howmany panels would the cage need to be wide and in lenth to be adiuate for him. 

Hopefullly his four panels wide and 2 in length will still work but if I had to make it smaller how small could I go. 

He spends about 4 hours out a day.in the morning and when we are off he is out all day.

Thank you for your time


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 17, 2009)

I would not go smaller than 2*3. If he likes levels, put some in too. Korr and Penny have a 2*3 base and it is 4 high. There are 2 2*2 levels and a staircase of single panels so they can get up. They are about 3.5-4 pounds each. 
You could do something like 3*3 if you had the space. If you had to make it smaller, adding a run could help and you would be able to move it if you needed the room. 
Bring some panels with you so you can see what will fit. I would take at least 4. The connectors or some zip ties can help show you exactly how big it will be. I am kinda bad with spaces, so having a visual comparison helps me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Will post when I get home. Pm if I don't post by 8 tonight my time.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 17, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Will post when I get home. Pm if I don't post by 8 tonight my time.


Will do i get off at 8 pm my time so if I dont see anything by then will drop you a PM


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Depending how you make it 2x2x3 works. You can even go 4 high. He gets plenty of out time. Plus I have several bitty bunnies that cage is just fine. More so with plenty of out times.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow thanks thats perfect for the corner his cage is going into. Thats the new plan mabye hubby will help me build it tomorrow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

I loved it.


----------

